# Help coming up with ways to make 4500 dollars



## Tink1o5

ok so i have a 16 month old an am 13 weeks pregnant. 

I want to get my husband something he has been wanting for a looooong time, so i need to come up with around 4,500 - 5,000 dollars by christmas. 

Any Ideas?

im not working, im a SAHM, and not sure i could get a job being 13 weeks prego already.


----------



## Tink1o5

dang i ment for this to be in the work and finance. can a admin move it for me please


----------

